# CBS is airing the Tour....



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

its 3:00PM EST and on CBS they are airing tour coverage.... i guess of stage 7 not sure.... just telling everyone if ya'll wanted to check it out.

chad

edit: seems like its on the prologue....


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Horrible!*

That was soooo ****-ing pathetic! CBS totally turned their Tour coverage into a Beginner's guide to bike racing. Throughout the whole show, they defined terms like peloton, breakaway, drafting, etc.

CBS was more interested in giving us shots of Sheryl Crow and her private jet than Cancellera's winning ride in the Prologue! What's up with that?! In fact, they did not even show Cancellara winning the Prologue!

And another thing, who is the idiot commentating the action?! I can't believe they relegated Phil Ligget to the obligatory 10 second pre-race shot. Phil used to do ALL the commentating during the ABC days in the 90s. Man, the show royally sucks. It makes OLN look like freaking geniuses. The show is sooooooooooo bad!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> That was soooo ****-ing pathetic! CBS totally turned their Tour coverage into a Beginner's guide to bike racing. Throughout the whole show, they defined terms like peloton, breakaway, drafting, etc.
> 
> CBS was more interested in giving us shots of Sheryl Crow and her private jet than Cancellera's winning ride in the Prologue! What's up with that?! In fact, they did not even show Cancellara winning the Prologue!
> 
> And another thing, who is the idiot commentating the action?! I can't believe they relegated Phil Ligget to the obligatory 10 second pre-race shot. Phil used to do ALL the commentating during the ABC days in the 90s. Man, the show royally sucks. It makes OLN look like freaking geniuses. The show is sooooooooooo bad!



i tend to agree. BUT CBS i guess is trying to target exactly that, the beginner's. 

i dont own a bike yet. still looking and i just started watching the TdF this year. so the first time i was watching it i had no idea what the "peloton" was....

i'll be honest, i wouldnt have any interest in biking w/o OLN's coverage... so i tend to think what CBS just did was good, to get the word out in America about cycling....

i dunno thats just my .02....


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oh good grief ...*



Ricky2 said:


> That was soooo ****-ing pathetic! CBS totally turned their Tour coverage into a Beginner's guide to bike racing. Throughout the whole show, they defined terms like peloton, breakaway, drafting, etc.
> 
> CBS was more interested in giving us shots of Sheryl Crow and her private jet than Cancellera's winning ride in the Prologue! What's up with that?! In fact, they did not even show Cancellara winning the Prologue!
> 
> And another thing, who is the idiot commentating the action?! I can't believe they relegated Phil Ligget to the obligatory 10 second pre-race shot. Phil used to do ALL the commentating during the ABC days in the 90s. Man, the show royally sucks. It makes OLN look like freaking geniuses. The show is sooooooooooo bad!


Look in the dictionary under "self-absorbed arrogant roadie" and you'll find this post. 

Of COURSE CBS did a kindergarten show. Most Americans aren't even IN kindergarten yet vis a vis bike racing. What in the HELL did you expect?

Sigh. Sigh again. No wonder I don't do group rides anymore.


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

stop complaining you ****ing tools, THE ARE DEVOTING TIME TO IT, AND PROMOTING THE SPORT


all you yuppies do is whine, you need to get a goddamn hobby; obviously you don't spend enough time riding your bikes


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

CBS has been doing their Sunday afternoon weekly updates for many years. I thought this one was very good, especially the photography. I'm sorry that some cyclists think they are so elite that they can't enjoy a cycling show intended for the masses.
~Al


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Heeheeheehee! Old and grumpy, are we? He'll grow up some day :O) Hey if I didn't think I'd have to slow down too much, I'd ride with you ;O)


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*You're on, my bourgeois friend.*



Live Steam said:


> Heeheeheehee! Old and grumpy, are we? He'll grow up some day :O) Hey if I didn't think I'd have to slow down too much, I'd ride with you ;O)


Got some vicious hills with your name on 'em, right outside my door. I won't leave you behind. I'll circle like a buzzard at the top of each one. As Frankie Andreu said of someone the other night "You'll suffer like a pig."


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Hardy har har! I have quite a few hills outside mine too. Let's see, the one I live on averages 11.5% or so. I get my fair share of climbing in both here and in NJ, but they aren't exactly very condusive to drinking, if you catch my drift :O) Ah I suffer like a pig every time I visit the NC/PO board :O) It's getting brutal with the likes of AJS!


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

Didn't CBS, in years past, pre-empt OLN's coverage on the day they (CBS) covered the race? I'm OK with whatever CBS does so long as they do not mess with OLN's coverage.

Randy


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> Ah I suffer like a pig every time I visit the NC/PO board :O) It's getting brutal with the likes of AJS!


Flattery will get you nowhere with me, my 'Sheepish friend!


----------



## Matno (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey, by comparison, when it was over I switched to Nascar on the other channel, and they didn't explain anything. Having never watched Nascar, I was totally lost. Who in the heck cares about car racing anyway? (If you catch my drift).


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

Live Steam said:


> Hardy har har! I have quite a few hills outside mine too. Let's see, the one I live on averages 11.5% or so. I get my fair share of climbing in both here and in NJ, but they aren't exactly very condusive to drinking, if you catch my drift :O) Ah I suffer like a pig every time I visit the NC/PO board :O) It's getting brutal with the likes of AJS!


AJS is still a liberal. He has yet to see that 19th Century reactionaries like yourself are great recuiting tools for the Revolution, and as such are to be cherished. 

As for your 11.5% average grade, "average grade" is like "average speed" or "my weekly mileage" or "the size of the smallmouth bass I caught" or "nine inches." Back up the salt truck. That said, I have a 40-mile loop outside my front door that is 19 percent ALL THE WAY. The entire damn loop. Out the door and BANG you're climbing 19 percent for 40 miles until you're back at the house. No flats. No downhill. Not a minute's break. It's the damndest thing. Like a moebus strip.

Not just conducive to drinking, but both requires it and causes it.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL!!! 19% all the way? Sort of like an Escher drawing with the same incline at the beginning and at the end. Is that before or after the burbon break?

I have a hill training ride outside my door that includes 8 hill climbs of at least 1/2 mile each that are no less than the 11.5%, and most are in the 13% - 14% plus range. I know it isn't 40 miles, it's about 23 miles, but it is steep and I have yet to see any first-timers be able to complete it without stopping and/or passing out :O)

Hey you didn't say - do you ride a double or a triple? Only a double for the forty-something legs ;O)


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*A double? Wow!*



Live Steam said:


> LOL!!! 19% all the way? Sort of like an Escher drawing with the same incline at the beginning and at the end. Is that before or after the burbon break?
> 
> I have a hill training ride outside my door that includes 8 hill climbs of at least 1/2 mile each that are no less than the 11.5%, and most are in the 13% - 14% plus range. I know it isn't 40 miles, it's about 23 miles, but it is steep and I have yet to see any first-timers be able to complete it without stopping and/or passing out :O)
> 
> Hey you didn't say - do you ride a double or a triple? Only a double for the forty-something legs ;O)


That's pretty decrepit. I ride a fixed on MY 19% loop. Keeps me from coasting up that long grade. LOL!


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Think of Tony Stewart as the Robbie McEwen of NASCAR*

That should explain the fist fights in the pits and all the p!ssing and moanings over the airwaves.

Hopes this helps with your understanding of NASCAR Y'all.



Matno said:


> Hey, by comparison, when it was over I switched to Nascar on the other channel, and they didn't explain anything. Having never watched Nascar, I was totally lost. Who in the heck cares about car racing anyway? (If you catch my drift).


----------



## spyderman (Apr 29, 2002)

Al1943 said:


> CBS has been doing their Sunday afternoon weekly updates for many years. I thought this one was very good, especially the photography. I'm sorry that some cyclists think they are so elite that they can't enjoy a cycling show intended for the masses.
> ~Al


I think it's a style issue. OLN has a European flavor and CBS has an American take on the sport. The producers at CBS probably haven't touched a bike since their training wheel days. The American public doesn't understand a sport that doesn't have a score associated.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Yeah, not as bad as I remembered it from last year.*

Either, they did a little better job than last year or my expectations have been lowered to the appropriate level. Even the Ms. Crow bit did not bother me as much as when I saw it on OLN. Again, I would expect to see such stuff fluff on the 1 hour CBS summary show geared towards the general American audience. Maybe it's a way for the US general public to connect to the sport. When I saw the Crow interview on OLN it bothered me, too much fluff for a dedicated TdF show, my expectations were higher for OLN.

The CBS announcer was pretty good at explaining the TdF and terms without it appearing too condensending. Tough job to explain bicyle racing and condensing 40+ hours of racing into 40 minutes of programming the Joe Shmoe will understand. 

So, the CBS show did not even get me aggrevated this year. After the Cutters, any programming is uphill from there.



Al1943 said:


> CBS has been doing their Sunday afternoon weekly updates for many years. I thought this one was very good, especially the photography. I'm sorry that some cyclists think they are so elite that they can't enjoy a cycling show intended for the masses.
> ~Al


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Now I have heard some tall tails here, but I think I would have to see it for myself before I believed it. Man you should be in the Tour if you can ride 19% on a fixie :O) I can't even ride a fixie. Well actually I never tried. I would have to take that out to the country. There is way too much traffic here to experiment.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hey Steam: Found this picture of Van Duzer St on SI.*



Live Steam said:


> Now I have heard some tall tails here, but I think I would have to see it for myself before I believed it. Man you should be in the Tour if you can ride 19% on a fixie :O) I can't even ride a fixie. Well actually I never tried. I would have to take that out to the country. There is way too much traffic here to experiment.


I believe it shows your 11.5% grade! I believe my fixie and I can handle it! LOL!


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Where on Earth did you get that pic? Though it is very near to the route I use, Van Duzer doesn't have the grade. Check Hillside Ter., Douglas Road, Starlight Road, Howard Ave. Lighthouse Hill or Longview Road. I'll post a pic one day. It's raining cats and dogs today.

So you're a beast on a fixie? I take my hat off to you. I ride with some fairly well accomplished racers and triathelites and no one has it easy on these climbs. My knees hurt just thinking about them :O)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

_liberal_- In American politics, "liberals" tend to be people who are somewhat ideologically left-of-center. A person who believes that the government should actively support social reform within the existing system. Liberals stress the importance of individual rights and believe the government should promote equality in affairs of private citizens and businesses. They tend to favor more power at the federal level and federal intervention to regulate economic issues and certain social issues, particularly social issues involving civil liberties, and the rights of minority groups.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*But they're "reformists."*



AJS said:


> _liberal_- In American politics, "liberals" tend to be people who are somewhat ideologically left-of-center. A person who believes that the government should actively support social reform within the existing system. Liberals stress the importance of individual rights and believe the government should promote equality in affairs of private citizens and businesses. They tend to favor more power at the federal level and federal intervention to regulate economic issues and certain social issues, particularly social issues involving civil liberties, and the rights of minority groups.


Instead of smashing capitalism, they fix its surface problems, and keep the workers fat, sassy and satisfied with the status quo. They treat symptoms, not disease. So essentially they are reactionary. The bosses still tear surplus profit out of the workers' hide.

Join us AJS! To the Red future!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I'm getting closer every day, Comrade!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Stfu!*

Your drivel has NOTHING to do with cycling! This forum is pretty good and doesn't need your ilk on here ****ing it up. Take this crap to your own personal emails or visit another forum to destroy!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Sometimes a thread will go on a tangent or two from the given topic. Happens quite a bit here on RBR actually. _Deal with it._


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Gee. When a 36-post RBR veteran tells me and "my ilk" to stfu, I*



Manhattan said:


> Your drivel has NOTHING to do with cycling! This forum is pretty good and doesn't need your ilk on here ****ing it up. Take this crap to your own personal emails or visit another forum to destroy!


certainly feel humbled.

Sniff. AJS, you should be ashamed of yourself too.

Comrade Manhatten, we forgot to welcome you to our forum when you joined last month, by the way. That happen when newbies show up. But please feel free to post anytime.


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't seen the American broadcast, but I did watch some of the television coverage in Italy last week and it was fantastic. They covered about two hours, but they might cover more on the mountain stages. I understand a little Italian, but my biggest impression was that they included much more footage and had less commercials.

Lately I've found the live reporting on cyclingnews.com to be a great fix for me. No commercials and it is generally pretty exciting.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, I too must hang my head. 

For punishment, I request a spanking from the nearest Podium Girl - OK please? 



*Duane*

Did you get in any riding while in Italy? What part(s) did you visit, and did you get to visit any mfg's (Olmo, Campy, Colnago, etc)? Is Tuscany as nice as they say this time of year?


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't take along the bike, mostly because it would have been frustrating and would have required me to rent a larger vehicle. I spent most of my time in Tuscany and the weather was perfection. In the daytime it was mid 70s with gentle breeze and in the evening it was in the 60s with more breeze. It didn't rain the whole 18 days I was there and only one day it was a little overcast.

I also visited Rome and the Almafi Coast, however I wouldn't recommend the coast. Tuscany was without a doubt the most beautiful countryside I've seen.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> I spent most of my time in Tuscany and the weather was perfection.


So it IS true! _*AJS turns several shades of green*_


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sweet! Skip this if you don't want political sidebars!*

but ease up my Red friends. remember Marx was a historian first. Russia's failure was in trying to 'jump' the historical process. Ya can't smash it, rush it, it just slowly happens. Check all the Steel and airlines being bought out by their employees. Good Hard workin'
'mericans turning red without knowing it. patience.
re; the demonization of 'liberal' please just let your friends know, the guys who killed Matthew White in Wyoming, dragged the African and American behind a truck in Texas, killed all the 60's equal rights activists in the South, blowing up clinics, shooting Doctors, the rosters of the KKK and the American Nazi party,....not a liberal in the bunch, usually shuts the neo-cons up.


----------

